# Can't find workers?



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We keep hearing that US employers cannot find workers.

















Civilian labor force participation rate







www.bls.gov


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

There are 205,159,610 working age people in the US as of Aug 12, 2021 


















Working Age Population: Aged 15-64: All Persons for the United States


Graph and download economic data for Working Age Population: Aged 15-64: All Persons for the United States (LFWA64TTUSM647S) from Jan 1977 to Aug 2022 about working-age, 15 to 64 years, population, and USA.



fred.stlouisfed.org


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Can a drop of of 3 million workers (out of a work force of over 200 million) really have the level of effect we are experiencing?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Yes


I cannot believe less than a two percent drop in labor participation can have such an effect.

I don't find it credible 

We had over a 4 percent drop from 2008 to 2018


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t know why. Just know it’s awful trying to find workers.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t know why. Just know it’s awful trying to find workers.


It's like that here too.
I guess unemployment pays so good they don't feel they have to work.
We are raising a generation of people who have no self respect and don't want it.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> It's like that here too.
> I guess unemployment pays so good they don't feel they have to work.
> We are raising a generation of people who have no self respect and don't want it.


My brother has four adult children living at home. Ages 23 to18 and none of them have ever had a job!!! We weren't brought up that way....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TripleD said:


> My brother has four adult children living at home. Ages 23 to18 and none of them have ever had a job!!! We weren't brought up that way....


I have 3 kids, all workaholics. I guess they grew up watching Mom and Dad work 2 jobs and try to make a pig farm work. They new if they wanted something, they'd have to work for it.
My brother's girls on the other hand all think the world owes them everything.
I don't know if being raised by a single dad had anything to do with it, I don't know if his psycho second wife had anything to do with it, but out of the 4 he's got only one I consider near normal.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t know why. Just know it’s awful trying to find workers.


From everything I'm reading, the workers (read: labor class) are tired of "being taken advantage of" by employers (low wages, lack of benefits, uncertain schedules, etc.), and treated like crap by customers—there are news reports daily of customers being abusive to staff, especially in restaurants. The workers are no longer putting up with it and are walking out. Also, many people who formerly worked in service jobs took the opportunity during the pandemic "shutdown" to update their skills and found jobs outside the service sector. 

Finally, looking at it from the other end, too many employers (1) use résumé-matching software and this eliminates too many people from consideration for open positions because the résumé doesn't match the stated requirements EXACTLY, and (2) the requirements the employer has set are unrealistic, such as requiring 5 years experience for an entry-level position, or, my favorite, requiring more years of experience in, say, software than the software has been available. As an example, back in the late-90s, a friend applied to be a database manager for a company using specific database software—the problem? The company wanted 10 years experience with the database but the software had only been available for 4 years.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> From everything I'm reading, the workers (read: labor class) are tired of "being taken advantage of" by employers (low wages, lack of benefits, uncertain schedules, etc.), and treated like crap by customers
> 
> Finally, looking at it from the other end, too many employers (1) use résumé-matching software and this eliminates too many people from consideration for open positions because the résumé doesn't match the stated requirements EXACTLY


I think there is a lot to both of those things.

People questioning why work crap jobs, and automation culling workers before they even get a phone call interview.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Cornhusker said:


> I have 3 kids, all workaholics. I guess they grew up watching Mom and Dad work 2 jobs and try to make a pig farm work. They new if they wanted something, they'd have to work for it.
> My brother's girls on the other hand all think the world owes them everything.
> I don't know if being raised by a single dad had anything to do with it, I don't know if his psycho second wife had anything to do with it, but out of the 4 he's got only one I consider near normal.


I was a single father, my son’s have had jobs since they were 13 &14 years old., sometimes holding down multiple jobs and going to school at the same time. They were Valedictorian and Class President etc, each being awarded between $60,000 & $80,000 in scholarships. Both graduated from the University with Honors.They served honorably in the military.(One is nearing retirement from the Air Force after 16 years in the Army.)
One is now a professional musician and High School teacher and a widower /single father.
The other is a father,husband Member of the Air Force Reserve and has a job in Federal Law Enforcement.
I think that it all boils down to a few simple things such as the expectations that parents have of their children and those the children have of themselves.
“What you allow Shall continue.”


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have not seen the gender breakdown of those not returning to work.

I wonder if the majority of those not returning to work are women? Maybe they liked being a home manager?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I think things run in cycles. Why worker shortages happen I really don't know.
I do remember 20 to 25 years ago I worked at a place that kept asking us workers, if we knew anyone breathing to bring them in if they wanted a job.
Also, at another job getting calls into our department trying to poach workers with offers of a job at the callers company.
Heck, I remember applying for jobs and getting hired on the spot, but that doesn't happen anymore does it? 
I think conditions of a workplace could be one cause of shortages, only offering part time instead of full with benefits as an example.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Back in the mid 80's layoffs were going thru the fab shop. I volunteered, I thought six weeks off during deer season would be great!!! No such luck they laid off a guy with a newborn ...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I get at least two calls a week offering me a job. From truck driving to construction, I will be sixty five in a few weeks. Anybody who wants a job can have one.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I cannot believe less than a two percent drop in labor participation can have such an effect.
> 
> I don't find it credible
> 
> We had over a 4 percent drop from 2008 to 2018


That drop didn't last 18 months did it? 

I think the issue is this time they are getting paid to stay home. This means the lower wage people aren't working. These people work unloading ships and warehouses. 

Last time the Wall st people lost their jobs. That's why we didn't notice as much. Then those same Wall St people went to work bagging groceries and unloading boats when they lost their jobs. 

All jobs are not equal. The jobs that that make America operate are not the white collar jobs nearly as much as the blue collar ones.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> That drop didn't last 18 months did it? * It lasted 10 years, up into present day.*
> 
> I think the issue is this time they are getting paid to stay home. This means the lower wage people aren't working. These people work unloading ships and warehouses. *Amazon and Walmart workers were working at peak load during Covid, still are.*
> 
> ...


The largest sector of the economy, professional and business services, went from employing 21.6 million Americans in February to employing 20.2 million in September. 

The three hardest-hit industries—tour operators, convention and trade show organizers, and travel agencies 

Leisure and hospitality was the second-largest sector of the economy at the start of the year, employing 16.9 million in February. It has now fallen to fifth place following the loss of more than 3.8 million jobs. 

The healthcare sector is another where no sub-industry has added jobs since the pandemic. Only dialysis centers, which provide necessary care that cannot be delayed, have maintained their pre-crisis employment levels. 









Covid: Industries With the Largest Job Gains and Losses - ZipRecruiter


Read how employment levels had changed since pre-Covid February in 14 sectors of the private economy, from largest to smallest.



www.ziprecruiter.com


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> These people work unloading ships and warehouses.


I had friends who unloaded ships back in the 80's, union scale back then was $40.00 per hour. They did everything from driving new cars off the ship, to running a crane. I have a sister in law who unloads trucks at a trans shipment terminal, she makes $200.00 for four hours work. That's $50.00 per hour. 

We have a generation of people who simply don't want to work, and are content to get by on welfare, and unemployment money.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> I had friends who unloaded ships back in the 80's, union scale back then was $40.00 per hour. They did everything from driving new cars off the ship, to running a crane. I have a sister in law who unloads trucks at a trans shipment terminal, she makes $200.00 for four hours work. That's $50.00 per hour.
> 
> We have a generation of people who simply don't want to work, and are content to get by on welfare, and unemployment money.


My father used to do that for a while to back in the '60's. Many of them are not Union anymore though. The must recent longshoreman that I know made 100k/ year in Alaska. He was the boss. That was 10 years ago. 

But my point is still valid pertaining to @HDRider question. If that article above that he qouted was true then why are all the blue collar places of employment still hiring? According to that writer, they should be just fine and have all the people they need. Only the top three should be hurting right now. That doesn't explain all the help wanted signs though. 

And I agree with you too even though that wasn't what I was talking about in my post on this thread. People need to get a job if they don't have one. These people think someone else will save them because someone always has on the past. If stuff don't change there will be no one left to save these people though. And this ant here won't be feeding no grasshoppers any time soon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> why are all the blue collar places of employment still hiring?


That is the question. My point being it is not related to labor participation rate. Do we simply have a labor shortage? Or do people simply not want to do blue collar jobs?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> That is the question. My point being it is not related to labor participation rate. Do we simply have a labor shortage? Or do people simply not want to do blue collar jobs?


I think it's the latter.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

For release 10:00 a.m. (ET) Wednesday, September 8, 2021

The number of job openings increased to a series high of 10.9 million on the last business day of July

In July, the job openings rate increased in medium establishments with 50-249 employees and decreased 
in large establishments with 5,000 or more employees.









Job Openings and Labor Turnover Summary - 2022 M08 Results







www.bls.gov





This tells me we have a labor shortage, that is 8 million above the number that dropped out of the work force.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I think it's the latter.


Why is it not both? You are in effect saying there is a labor shortage of blue collar workers.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

86% of students graduate high school. Where do the 14% that do not graduate work?

36% of Americas got a bachelors degree. Where did the 50% of high school graduates that did not get a college degree work?

In the past decade, the rate of labor force participation of the population age 25 and over fell for all education groups except those who had not completed high school. Labor force participation fell 3.1% for people with a bachelor’s degree or higher. It fell by 4.5% for those who completed high school. 





__





Fast Facts: High school graduation rates (805)


The NCES Fast Facts Tool provides quick answers to many education questions (National Center for Education Statistics). Get answers on Early Childhood Education, Elementary and Secondary Education and Higher Education here.



nces.ed.gov













U.S. Census Bureau Releases New Educational Attainment Data


Today, the U.S. Census Bureau released findings from the Educational Attainment in the United States: 2019 table package.




www.census.gov






I think we have deemphasized trades and blue collar work. The shortages are painfully visible now

We do not reward low skill jobs enough to motivate some people to work, and yes, you could say government assistance is a disincentive to work. That one/two punch has us begging for workers, and driving illegal immigration as they are willing to take those jobs.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm retired so I see this. Just take a drive around your hometown on any day the weather is decent and you will see a whole lot of able bodied young folks in their yards, on their porches, at the stores, at the restaurants, etc. that simply don't and won't work. They freeload off family, suck up any government hand outs they can get, and when things get desperate do just enough work to get by.

In my opinion, at the heart of this is unparented children. The teenage single moms raising kids by themselves can't work, since baby daddy took off and doesn't contribute, so they get on the government dole. Raise a few generations of kids in this type of environment where responsibility is non existent and nobody works, and it's easy to see why we have a problem. Need to cut the government freebees way back and force people into going back to work and hopefully making better decisions.

Of course, talking like this will never get anyone elected to public office, so don't look for change anytime soon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> Need to cut the government freebees way back


There would be riots in the street, even more riots than before the last election.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I think it's the latter.


Somewhere on here I made a thread. Nobody wants to work???


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Why is it not both? You are in effect saying there is a labor shortage of blue collar workers.


There is unless it's only in my city. I


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I work in recruiting right now. Hiring people for a large bank primarily in the New York and Ohio markets. While the extra unemployment money was rolling in it was very difficult to find anyone that wanted to work, They made more sitting at home. Now that the extra dough has gone, we've seen a slight uptick in candidates but the quality has gone way down. And finding a candidate that can speak clearly and then pass both a drug screen and background check is a miracle. But hey, it's job security for me. My question is: how are these people living if we have so many people that aren't even looking for work? Mom & dad's basement? Hand outs? Welfare? who's paying the bills? People can be picky these days because there are so many more jobs than decent applicants.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I have heard of people that got money for back rent and didn't even have a landlord. They were so hard on the programs for not getting that money out they they started to let it go quick without vetting anyone. Ask @TripleD. Often it can be several thousand dollars. 




hiddensprings said:


> I work in recruiting right now. Hiring people for a large bank primarily in the New York and Ohio markets. While the extra unemployment money was rolling in it was very difficult to find anyone that wanted to work, They made more sitting at home. Now that the extra dough has gone, we've seen a slight uptick in candidates but the quality has gone way down. And finding a candidate that can speak clearly and then pass both a drug screen and background check is a miracle. But hey, it's job security for me. My question is: how are these people living if we have so many people that aren't even looking for work? Mom & dad's basement? Hand outs? Welfare? who's paying the bills? People can be picky these days because there are so many more jobs than decent applicants.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Far too many have given up on working, and are gaming the system for government benefits. They have been out of the workforce long enough now, that they aren't counted as unemployed !

Truly, some of these people are living in vans on BLM land, and subsisting somehow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We all are under the impression that employers cannot find employees, but then we get a low number of people being hired. That is confusing.

The headline number was hurt by a 123,000 decline in government payrolls, while private payrolls increased by 317,000.​​Nonfarm payrolls rose by just 194,000 in the month, compared to the Dow Jones estimate of 500,000, the Labor Department reported Friday.​







September's jobs report badly misses expectations with payrolls increasing by just 194,000


Nonfarm payrolls were expected to increase by 500,000 in September, according to economists surveyed by Dow Jones.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What is confusing? Employers can't find employees to hire so they can't hire.

Here we have just given up for the time being.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You must have missed the data. The folks are out there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> What is confusing? Employers can't find employees to hire so they can't hire.
> 
> Here we have just given up for the time being.


That was the premise of this thread. Where did the people go? Why can't they find them?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> That was the premise of this thread. Where did the people go? Why can't they find them?


I get the low-wage jobs being difficult to fill due to the unemployment benefit situation. What confuses me is the decent-wage applicant deficit. We’ve had trouble filling the $40-80k jobs that are very healthy wages for the area the jobs are in.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I get the low-wage jobs being difficult to fill due to the unemployment benefit situation. What confuses me is the decent-wage applicant deficit. We’ve had trouble filling the $40-80k jobs that are very healthy wages for the area the jobs are in.


I don't know if unemployment pay is still boosted.

People are now getting an advance on their income tax childcare credit. People are going to freak out when they don't get their tax refund next year, and heaven forbid they actually owe tax payments,


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

If we returned to pre Covid labor participation we would add 5 million jobs.

That five trillion dollar spending bill is supposed to add only 10 million jobs.

We live in bizarre-o world.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I don't know if unemployment pay is still boosted.
> 
> People are now getting an advance on their income tax childcare credit. People are going to freak out when they don't get their tax refund next year, and heaven forbid they actually owe tax payments,


I'm also not looking forward to the April 15 riot of 2022. What are these people in Washington thinking?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t know why. Just know it’s awful trying to find workers.


Guess myself and other farmers and sawmills around here are the exception. My workers make double the min. wage and work less than 40 hours a week. I pay their insurance cost and more pay for the increase in products they produce. Get 20 or more apprecations for work per week. Good pay works for my help. When a young college lady can make 22 bucks an hour and feed stock they will work 7 days a week part-time.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

101pigs said:


> Guess myself and other farmers and sawmills around here are the exception. My workers make double the min. wage and work less than 40 hours a week. I pay their insurance cost and more pay for the increase in products they produce. Get 20 or more apprecations for work per week. Good pay works for my help. When a young college lady can make 22 bucks an hour and feed stock they will work 7 days a week part-time.


Do they have WC?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Do they have WC?


WC stands for a lot of things. What does your WC stand for.
Most have a water closet


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Workmens Comp insurance coverage no doubt


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Fishindude said:


> Workmens Comp insurance coverage no doubt


No way around it for me. Must pay it or big problems.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Seems like around here it cost $25 (at least) per hour if they can read a tape measure.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I do what I think is the most cost effective. Sometimes you have to pay the going rate. I like to do the repairs and save the dollars when possible...


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I start my guys at 12 bucks a hour , then they can show me what they can do . 
Some guys don’t make it to lunch time , some guys get bumped to 15 on the first day . 
It seams like 15 bucks to start os ok pay . 
if they are not worth that money on day one I just keep looking . 
To live in my area a guy needs to make 20/ 25 bucks to stay alive , a good guy with some all round construction experience gets 30/35 $ I pay my self to work on the jobs 50$ an hour
And I make any profit after overhead . 
I should charge more but it get real hard to find customers if I charge much more .
Ps I’ve been working with my daughter for a year and a half but she is back to school so I’m solo now , 
I’m starting a paver wall tomaro by my self ☹ It’s a lot of work at 60 years old . 
I’m going to have to step up my search for help .👍


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 100715


I have been doing some research on this perplexing jobs report. But, my initial conclusion is Wuflu vaccine mandates in government jobs are making people quit those jobs and going to greener pastures where citizens can make their own healthcare decisions.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I have been doing some research on this perplexing jobs report. But, my initial conclusion is Wuflu vaccine mandates in government jobs are making people quit those jobs and going to greener pastures where citizens can make their own healthcare decisions.


That explains the loss in G jobs

Funny how that ain't in the news


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe the Covid shot has an affect on the work gene?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> That explains the loss in G jobs
> 
> Funny how that ain't in the news


What you are referring to isn't news any more than an AR15 is an assault rifle.
MSM is propaganda for the passive mind and the room for discussion about it ended a long time ago.
I know you know that and it isn't a nitpick. We all fall into the habit of referring to "the news" as if there was still a one stop shop.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I believe a major reason "there are no workers" for jobs is the constant barrage of media that states "it's not a _living_ wage" for entry level jobs. That message has carried over into jobs that do require some skill, knowledge or proof that you know your way around basic job skills such as showing up on time and following directions.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Well I don’t want any one to starve , but how much could some one pay for work on there house . 
Kids want 18 bucks a hour to watch me work , I just can’t get paying work to afford that
plus they need health bennies and I have to pay there tax burden . 
They get 17 bucks an hour to work at lego land a kids park , they hang around texting and
Chasing girls , I may have to hut up a job down there my self . 
I can text with the best of them , they are like small children. Arrrrrrrrrrr now I’m all pissey thinking about it . 
I’m heading out to work now on a sunday ☹


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, no Dahs when I say this

I bet people are not going back to work because they are scared of the Covid, It is a Covid Panic.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Wellbuilt said:


> I start my guys at 12 bucks a hour , then they can show me what they can do .
> Some guys don’t make it to lunch time , some guys get bumped to 15 on the first day .
> It seams like 15 bucks to start os ok pay .
> if they are not worth that money on day one I just keep looking .
> ...


I pay very good for my help. . No problem keeping good help here. Sawmill workers, Farm workers. I paid their insurance and for overtime also for week-end work. 60 years young, you are just getting started


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Wellbuilt said:


> I start my guys at 12 bucks a hour , then they can show me what they can do .
> Some guys don’t make it to lunch time , some guys get bumped to 15 on the first day .
> It seams like 15 bucks to start os ok pay .
> if they are not worth that money on day one I just keep looking .
> ...


I feel you. I'm the youngest on my crew when I partner up. 53. I'm also the muscle. And the only one who can work above my shoulders for any length of time.

Can't get decent help. Today I had to hump drywall up an old low ceilinged long Victorian staircase solo. Other guys knees would be shot if he helped.

It wasn't too bad, but it still sucked, and I'm hosed for the night. When I do that stuff, I try to run, just to mess with the other guys. Hopefully I'll still be mobile in the morning.

Need help, could push tons of work, but couldn't get to it all if I did without more help.

I'd pay a skilled guy 25 to 30 bucks an hour if he showed up even remotely on time and only put in 6 hours a day.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I was still fast at 53 , at 60 not so much .
i was digging mostly the last 3 days .
I’m shooting grad and jumping in and out of my excavator running drain lines and setting up for a 50’ retaining wall. 
then I’m cutting wood from 430 to dark . 
last nite I thought I was having a hart attack took some aspirin and a toms ant acid and went to bed . 
I woke up this morning sooooooo it must of been hart burn from the Buffalo wings I had for dinner .
Tomaro I’m laying up some concrete block , more fire wood hauling .
Getting old sucks I have a jack hammer rented for some weekend fun at my cabin .
I have to hammer out my garage floor to find a 4” conduit that is crushed so I can run a water line from the well head ☹ I really don’t know where the workers went to 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can have a mild heart attack and survive, but you feel like crap the next several days after. My son didn't know he had a heart attack until about a week afterward. He still has issues, chest pain and weakeness in one arm.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

America airlines has a problem. Coming to light it covid shot mandate. Talked about only vaccinated customers will be allowed to fly. Sports stars being shut out. Think the jab is coming to ahead?
Our small town is in a fight about masks again. And still send us out of state for covid tests. I find that troubling.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Workers left their jobs at a record pace in August, with bar and restaurant employees as well as retail staff quitting in droves, the Labor Department reported Tuesday.

Quits hit a new series high going back to December 2000, as 4.3 million workers left their jobs.









A record 4.3 million workers quit their jobs in August, led by food and retail industries


Job openings declined sharply in August while hiring also fell and the level of workers quitting their jobs hit the highest level since at least late 2000.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That statement would be incorrect.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

What's happening on the Massachusetts farm is part of a seismic shift. A July study found nearly a third of U.S. workers under 40 considered changing careers during the pandemic.

"We all kind of felt like we're cogs in the wheel of this larger system that we didn't really want to be a part of. And this was kind of our way of taking agency back over our lives and just being like, 'this is what we want to be doing' rather than doing something that we felt we had to be doing," Marriott said.









Why some young workers are leaving their office jobs to work on farms: "This is how I want my life to go"


A July study found nearly a third of U.S. workers under 40 considered changing careers during the pandemic.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

colourfastt said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 100806





colourfastt said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 100806


No problem here. Good wages. Got people waiting to work on my farm. Who can live on Walmart pay part time with no payed insurance etc?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

colourfastt said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 100806




















Might as well get this idea corrected. 


The people were not living on unemployment. They were living on unemployment PLUS the weekly covid benefits for setting on their butts…..

Funded by the government use of taxpayers money, and acquired debt that will likely never be paid off, even by our grandchildren.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Plus I've talked to guys who were getting food stamps and tanniff/cash on thier card it was nearly automatic.

Then it didn't end when they went back to work. They had to physically go in and make them stop the payments.

One guy I know says money still randomly drops into his bank account.

So they were getting more than working. Add in the stimulus checks and your premise is completely bogus.

Oh, and those folks who are doing farm work. They will be in for a big surprise when Jose and his family take thier farm jobs in the very near future.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Plus I've talked to guys who were getting food stamps and tanniff/cash on thier card it was nearly automatic.
> 
> Then it didn't end when they went back to work. They had to physically go in and make them stop the payments.
> 
> ...


No Jose working for me or any other people in my county. I hve no problem hiring farm help and sawmill workers. At least 5 people each week check with me for jobs.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You don't seem to have issue with hundreds of thousands of Joses and Juanitas breaking the law and trespassing onto American land, yet you won't hire any?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope this guy isn't a member of our little group. Sometimes workers protest working conditions and not wages.









VIDEO: Louisiana farmer shouts profanities, points guns at employees


ROSEDALE, La. (BRPROUD) – Video has surfaced from a June 8 incident showing then-owner Glynn Rivet yelling at Rivet & Sons farm workers while holding a gun in each hand which he points at…




www.cbs42.com


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Watching news. Biden asks companies to do their own shipping by ships and trucks. Container ships are stuck in the water. So how is putting more ships in the water going yo help? Biden wants the longshoremen to work at night. If no truck drivers are working what difference will it make. From photos looks like the problem is no room left on shore to unload any more ships.
So how does putting more container ship to sea help ? In the start it was because they didnt have empty containers to ship back over seas. Seem like its the same problem. Not having truck drivers. During lock down truckers lost work lost their trucks and jobs. Seem this would be great time to use military truck drivers. Nation guard perhaps.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Your right, more ships and longer working hours unloading the ships is not the magic answer. Many trucks are no longer allowed into california due to EPA regulations. Has resulted in a massive shortage of trucks, drivers, and companies willing or able to move freight out of the ports.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> unloading the ships is not the magic answer.


What is?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> What is?


Ship it to Houston and Tampa instead.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Ship it to Houston and Tampa instead.


Long way from China


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Long way from China


Then the port of Manzanillo would work out very nicely. Would probably be cheaper and faster in normal times. They have a 24 hour railway that never stops.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

There are trucks that aren't allowed in California, so they can't help clear the docks. We, the United States, need to bomb California until there is a canal so we can unload ships in Arizona.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> What is?


Means to get the product out of the port so there is room to unload more.

Also we need to stop letting california create rules that are hurting the rest of the country. The california EPA mandates are causing a problem, preventing trucks into the state and preventing trucks into the port.

If i understand it correctly trucks older than 3 years are not allowed in.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Then the port of Manzanillo would work out very nicely. Would probably be cheaper and faster in normal times. They have a 24 hour railway that never stops.


A lot of stuff falls off the truck going through Narco states 

Someone knows how to manage this stuff.

It is the invisible hand causing the problem.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> Means to get the product out of the port so there is room to unload more.


I thought that was what they are trying to do


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> I thought that was what they are trying to do


Not seen news on that. I saw longer hours and more shifts at the docks. But that does not get the product out of the harbor area and across california so that the rest of the country can have the goods.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> A lot of stuff falls off the truck going through Narco states
> 
> Someone knows how to manage this stuff.
> 
> It is the invisible hand causing the problem.



And that is different here how?

You and I both know that if Elon Musk ordered 10 rockets from China to bring through the port of Mexico he would get 10 or he would not order from them anymore. The corruption in Mexico is much, much less than that in California. The charge would be off the top and in hand before the first Rocket in China was even shipped. 

The California Cartel is very greedy. They take much more in the end.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> It's like that here too.
> I guess unemployment pays so good they don't feel they have to work.
> We are raising a generation of people who have no self respect and don't want it.


Unemployment stopped paying a month ago and the extra $300 stopped too. Regular unemployment is still paying out for those who are laid off recently.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Plus I've talked to guys who were getting food stamps and tanniff/cash on thier card it was nearly automatic.
> 
> Then it didn't end when they went back to work. They had to physically go in and make them stop the payments.
> 
> ...


You have to re apply every 90 days (every 3 months) for food stamps. If you don't come in to reapply on time, they get rid of your case right there.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

As for me, I'm finally starting back at a new job starting on the 25th. I'll be making 10 cents less but it's a full time job in an office with full benefits except for vacation due to it being a temporary job that's supposed to last until June 2022. It took me 15 months. When COVID first started, I was given a pay raise (performance based) and told that I would be laid off the next day and the city wanted me to get my pay raise so I would get slightly more money back in my unemployment. After that summer, I had to supervise my kids doing remote schooling for 9 months and after that the city where I live in decided to start letting kids back in school. I was busy every day applying for work. I'm serious. I'm a degreed person with 40 years of work experience and couldn't land a job. I only had 3 call back interviews and didn't get hired until this week. It's a county job doing data entry on COVID stuff. Super easy job and I'm hoping that leads me to a perm job somewhere else. It beats doing toilet cleaning and trash dumping which was what I was doing as an event worker I for the city. It gets real old fast.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice that things are looking up for you. I will say its nice to see someone willing to do what it takes for a honest paycheck to take home to the family.


----------



## Hossplay (Jul 21, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> Yes


There are signs everywhere, "Hiring Now" " Help needed" Yet every time I go to Walmart there are young people sitting around with their dog doing nothing with a sign, "Need money for food!"


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

All my life I have never had trouble finding kids to help in the yard, moving, etc. 
Now no matter how much money I wave around, no one wants to help. 
It is crazy and I do not understand.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> All my life I have never had trouble finding kids to help in the yard, moving, etc.
> Now no matter how much money I wave around, no one wants to help.
> It is crazy and I do not understand.


TikTok psychosis


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

I


Redlands Okie said:


> Means to get the product out of the port so there is room to unload more.
> 
> Also we need to stop letting california create rules that are hurting the rest of the country. The california EPA mandates are causing a problem, preventing trucks into the state and preventing trucks into the port.
> 
> If i understand it correctly trucks older than 3 years are not allowed in.


I hve folks in North Ca. and Long beach. No shortage of any thing in the markets there. Here in S.E. Mo. Poplar Bluff no shortage of anything. Stocked up on under shorts, Some really nice beef steak.


B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> All my life I have never had trouble finding kids to help in the yard, moving, etc.
> Now no matter how much money I wave around, no one wants to help.
> It is crazy and I do not understand.


No problem here getting school kids to help. Painted one of my houses 30 days ago. Went to the local H.S. and posted a help wanted sign. Got phone calls for 4 days. Hired 6 H.S. students for the part-time work. They did a very good job. I paid them 16 bucks an hour for 4 hours work each day till the job was done.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

101pigs said:


> I
> 
> I hve folks in North Ca. and Long beach. No shortage of any thing in the markets there. Here in S.E. Mo. Poplar Bluff no shortage of anything. Stocked up on under shorts, Some really nice beef steak.
> 
> No problem here getting school kids to help. Painted one of my houses 30 days ago. Went to the local H.S. and posted a help wanted sign. Got phone calls for 4 days. Hired 6 H.S. students for the part-time work. They did a very good job. I paid them 16 bucks an hour for 4 hours work each day till the job was done.


You must live next door to Mr Rogers. 

Do you ever have anything go wrong? Ever?


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

101pigs said:


> I
> 
> I hve folks in North Ca. and Long beach. No shortage of any thing in the markets there. Here in S.E. Mo. Poplar Bluff no shortage of anything. Stocked up on under shorts, Some really nice beef steak.
> 
> No problem here getting school kids to help. Painted one of my houses 30 days ago. Went to the local H.S. and posted a help wanted sign. Got phone calls for 4 days. Hired 6 H.S. students for the part-time work. They did a very good job. I paid them 16 bucks an hour for 4 hours work each day till the job was done.



Good for you. There is hope then


----------

